# Dangerous antenna install



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

How about this?








http://www.hamsexy.com/cms/?p=695


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

WARNING VERY GRAPHIC PICS AT THE END OF THIS THREAD
I found the original thread for this topic guess i never checked out the Antenna forum much on Radio Reference
Mods please delete if unacceptable content

http://www.radioreference.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58004


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll leave it. The disclaimer is enough IMO.

I could not find that thread on RR. I guess I did not do a good enough search. I found that Hamsexy link from another site. I had to post it here.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

AHHHA! The Death Antenna! Note there is no drip loop either!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

At least you know it's grounded...:shifty:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

i dont see how that can be sturdy [putting all the hazards aside]... isnt that just a couple of cowboys bolted together?

~Matt


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I could just see those Minerallacs and those 1/4"x20s failing in a wind storm and the antenna crashing down into the tri-plex :laughing:.


----------

